# Orakel/wildherzen



## SrpskiMacak (20. November 2008)

Hab da ein Problem, hab eine q gemacht wo ich nen löwen gekillt habe und so die q für die wildherzen gemacht habe, dabei wurde ich bei den neutral und bei den orakel unfreundlich, wollte ich aber ned, die q bürde eines helden hab ich auch noch nie gemacaht bzw kann ich ned. 
Kann mir einer da helfen :-( ?


----------



## Athlos (20. November 2008)

ich würde sagen da benutzt du am besten bei buffed.de die Suchfunktion und lässt dir dabei helfen.
Ich kann dir persöhnlich nicht helfen weil ich noch gar nicht da queste.

PS: FIRST!!! Hey mein erster


----------



## DJ200 (20. November 2008)

Es ist von der Questreihe her geplant das man seine Anfangsfraktion, 
seien es die Orakel oder die Wildherzen verlässt und zur jeweils anderen gerät, um dort Quest zu erledigen.

Am Ende der kompletten Questreihe musst du dann gegen einen kleinen Lich 
kämpfen der dich zur Wahl stellt welcher Fraktion du letzt endlich wirklich beitreten möchtest.
[Diese Qs ist durchs mehrmalige töten des Lichs wiederholbar, sollte man sich einmal umentscheiden oder
ausversehen die falsche Fraktion wählen.]


----------



## Morolof (20. November 2008)

Athlos schrieb:


> ich würde sagen da benutzt du am besten bei buffed.de die Suchfunktion und lässt dir dabei helfen.
> Ich kann dir persöhnlich nicht helfen weil ich noch gar nicht da queste.
> 
> PS: FIRST!!! Hey mein erster




also ich lese hier größtenteils aber die antwort ist hammer. hättest du gleich nichts geschrieben wäre es auf das selbe herrausgekommen


----------



## SrpskiMacak (20. November 2008)

Ah ok, dankeschön :-)
Jo noch ne Frage was ist der unterschied zwischen den Fraktionen, is ja ned besonders die Items :-S, mich interessiert nur bei den orakle is doch das ei da wo was schlüpft und bei den wildherzen is da ne flache: weiss jemand was da rausschlüpft?


----------



## Morolof (20. November 2008)

hab gehört nen miniprotodrache immer etwas anderes müssten gleiche ich 4 pets sein


----------



## Animalm4st3r (21. November 2008)

Gibts da nicht auch das Achievment wo man beide auf Excalted haben muss? geht das denn überhaupt??


----------



## Bryon (21. November 2008)

Athlos schrieb:


> Ich kann dir persöhnlich nicht helfen weil ich noch gar nicht da queste.



Wozu schreibst du dann etwas?



> PS: FIRST!!! Hey mein erster



Und was soll dieser Blödsinn?


----------



## Araan (23. November 2008)

ehm da wollte ich flott ne frage zu loswerden, und zwar is man ja bei einem verfeindet, bei den anderen freundlich und so weiter aber als erfolg gibt es einmal, orakel erfürchtig, wildherzen erfürchtig und den erfolg orakl UND wildherzen ehrfürchtig, das heißt irgendwie muss man ja die beiden doch unter einen hut bringen sonst wäre die q für die katz...wie geht das, weiß das schon jmd?


----------



## Echse/LS (23. November 2008)

Araan schrieb:


> ehm da wollte ich flott ne frage zu loswerden, und zwar is man ja bei einem verfeindet, bei den anderen freundlich und so weiter aber als erfolg gibt es einmal, orakel erfürchtig, wildherzen erfürchtig und den erfolg orakl UND wildherzen ehrfürchtig, das heißt irgendwie muss man ja die beiden doch unter einen hut bringen sonst wäre die q für die katz...wie geht das, weiß das schon jmd?



Für jenen Erfolg den du angesprochen hast muss man lediglich die beiden anderen Erfolge (Wildherzen und Orakel auf Ehrfürchtig) haben. Von daher kein Problem.


----------



## Araan (23. November 2008)

Echse/LS schrieb:


> Für jenen Erfolg den du angesprochen hast muss man lediglich die beiden anderen Erfolge (Wildherzen und Orakel auf Ehrfürchtig) haben. Von daher kein Problem.


ja aber genau darin sehe ich ja das prob. da man nur bei einem ehrfürchtig werden kann, weil die sich gegenseitig nicht leiden können, du bist bei wildherzen beliebt, bei orakel nicht usw. und deshalb geht das mit beiden ja auf normalen wege nicht


----------



## Echse/LS (23. November 2008)

Araan schrieb:


> ja aber genau darin sehe ich ja das prob. da man nur bei einem ehrfürchtig werden kann, weil die sich gegenseitig nicht leiden können, du bist bei wildherzen beliebt, bei orakel nicht usw. und deshalb geht das mit beiden ja auf normalen wege nicht




Schritt 1.: Du erarbeitest dir den Ruf auf Ehrfürchtig bei den Orakel oder beim Stamm der Wildherzen
           ----> Erfolg für den Ehrfürchtigen Ruf


Schritt 2.: Du wechselst die Fraktion (oben wurde geschrieben wie)

Schritt 3.: Du erarbeitest dir bei der anderen Fraktion den ehrfürchtigen Ruf 
           ----> Erfolg für den Ehrfürchtigen Ruf

wenn du beide Erfolge zusammen hast, hast du beide Erfolge -> beide Erfolge : Der andere Erfolg, dass du eben beide hast.


----------



## Araan (23. November 2008)

Echse/LS schrieb:


> Schritt 1.: Du erarbeitest dir den Ruf auf Ehrfürchtig bei den Orakel oder beim Stamm der Wildherzen
> ----> Erfolg für den Ehrfürchtigen Ruf
> 
> 
> ...


achso soweit hab ich nicht gedacht^^ thx


----------



## Jason666 (24. November 2008)

und wie kann ich den rufwechsel jetzt erzielen ?
einfach den lich umhauen und das wars dann oder wie ? oder gibs dazu ne quest ?
wenn ja wo ?
thx schonma für antworten ^^

mfG


----------



## Vanitra (24. November 2008)

Ganz einfach. Der Lich hat 2 eingefrorene Adds. Ein Wildherz und ein Orakel.

In der 2. Phase des Kampfes wird er immun und taut beide Adds auf. Sobald man ein Add davon gekillt hat wird er wieder angreifbar und killbar.

Je nachdem welches Add man killt, kann man das andere nach dem Kampf ansprechen und die Fraktion wechseln.

Prinzip sollte klar sein. Ist jedenfalls besser als "Sammle Millionen Augen eines Dustschuppenbasilisken" oder "Gib mir Tausende Schreckensgiftbeutel" um die Fraktion zu tauschen.


----------



## KArzzor (25. November 2008)

kann man den lich eig. immer umhauen? und wen ja wo steht er? oder ist das ein q?


----------



## Petrol (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

der Mob, für den Rufwechsel zwischen den Orakel und den Wildherzen heißt "Artrius der Herzlose", ist ein 77 Elite und steht in einer Höhle bei 72/58 (Höhleneingang bei 71/59).


----------



## ---- (22. Dezember 2008)

Artruis hat 2 NPCs nämlich einer mit dem du bei den Wildherzen gequestet hast und eienr von den Orakeln während dem fight wirft der Lich plötzlich n Schild an und die beiden NPCs werden feindlich. Einen von denen müsst ihr umhauen! Der überlebende gibt euch am ende eine Q namens /freund der Orakel/Wildherzen glaub ich kommt drauf an wer überlebt. Wenn ihr die andere fraktion lieber möchtet dann nehmt die q net an und macht es nochmal.

Grüße Mera


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (22. Dezember 2008)

es gibt auch ne q für aber kann man trotzdem beliebig oft umhauen
nimmt aber nen 2ten bzw 3ten mann mit sonst wird es schwer und sprecht euch dann ab welchen add ihr umhaut


----------



## Etrius (22. Dezember 2008)

Ist eigentlich jmd schonmal aufgefallen, dass dich der Ruf der anderen Fraktion ab respektvoll ändert ?

Queste gerade für das Orakel und rutsche pro Tag bei dem Wildherzen immer weiter runter vom Hasserfüllt.

Die Lichq ist ja eine Gruppenq, und im "normalen" 80ziger Equip (Rufzeug und eigene erstellte Sachen) nicht alleine zuschaffen. 

Mal schauen, was passiert, wenn ich bei den Orakel ehrfürchtig bin, ob ich dann nicht einfach bei den anderen anfangen kann die Dailys zu machen. 

Wenn es aber doch so sein sollte, dass ich den Fraggle nochmal in den Staub legen muss, sind mir die "wauwau" viecher auch egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruss
E.


----------



## mmm79 (22. Dezember 2008)

Etrius schrieb:


> Die Lichq ist ja eine Gruppenq, und im "normalen" 80ziger Equip (Rufzeug und eigene erstellte Sachen) nicht alleine zuschaffen.



naja, eigentlich is der ganz einfach, allein ...

aber ich hab da auch mal ne frage
kann ich das minipet von den wildherzen behalten, wenn ich danach orakel ruf farme?


----------



## Cytus (22. Dezember 2008)

Darfst du behalten, wird dir nicht genommen.

Der Mob ist doch easy alleine zu killen...


----------



## mmm79 (22. Dezember 2008)

Cytus schrieb:


> Darfst du behalten, wird dir nicht genommen.
> 
> Der Mob ist doch easy alleine zu killen...



super thx, 
dann werd ich noch ehrfürchtig fürs achievment machen und dann zu den orakel wechseln


----------



## ShaqNorris (6. März 2009)

wenn ich nun bei zb dem orakel erfürchtig bin und dann zu den wildherzuen wechsel verliere ich dann automatisch den ruf beim orakel und muss dann wieder von vorn anfangen oder reicht es dann einfach die quest nochmal zu machen?


----------



## Davatar (6. März 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> kann ich das minipet von den wildherzen behalten, wenn ich danach orakel ruf farme?


Welches Minipet? Dachte Pets gibts nur bei den Orakeln?


----------



## DerMavgier (6. März 2009)

ich bin jetzt soweit das ich von wiltherzen zum orakel gewechselt habe durch die quest. dabei hat sich der ruf einfach umgedreht der beiden fraktionen. ist das am ende also bei erfürchtig auch so?
oder muss man jedes mal nach dem wechseln immer wieder den ruf erarbeiten? und wenn aber welcher stufe? neutral oder höher?


----------



## Elwut (6. März 2009)

musst jedes mal den ruf erarbeiten.. wie bei steamweedle und den bloodsails..

hab selbst mit wildherzen angefangen, bis ich den verwandlungssaft bekommen hab.. jetzt bin ich bei den orakeln und hoff aufs mount und die pets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (6. März 2009)

Spiel die Questreihe erstmal durch, am Ende kommt die Quest wo es sich entscheidet, bekommt auch ein blaues item, da musst du den wildherzen-Typ nebenbei killen.
Erst dann kannst du tgl. Quests machen.


----------

